# ISO Pineapple dip for shrimp



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

Red Lobster has a pineapple dip for their shrimp and I'm trying to find a recipe that matches it. Anyone know what I'm talkin about? And if this is a copy of one that I have somewhere else, so sorry, I posted it and it came back as an error and when I went to search to see if it went through, I couldn't find it


----------



## jennyema (May 9, 2005)

Do you mean the pina colada sauce?

Google  -- copycat recipe "Red Lobster" "pina colada" shrimp sauce

You'll get a number of recipes for it that way


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Do you mean the pina colada sauce?
> 
> Google -- copycat recipe "Red Lobster" "pina colada" shrimp sauce
> 
> You'll get a number of recipes for it that way


 

WOOHOO, thank you, the niece said that's it.


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

For anyone else wanting this, here is the one that I found.


*Coconut Shrimp* 

 

Hope it's not too late to post this...it's my favorite!

From Cuisine at Home

31 ct shrimp (or slightly less) with tails on/ peeled ( this easily covers 14 shrimp or so)

Dredge: 
1/2 C cornstarch
1 t Kosher salt
1/4 t Cayenne (more if you're very bold)

Wash:
2 egg whites
1/4 C water - whisked together

Coating:
1 1/2 C shredded unsweetened coconut
3/4 C Panko bread crumbs
1 t Kosher salt

After cleaning shrimp dredge in first mixture, then put through the "wash" and roll in the coating. While it can be sauteed in a frying pan I prefer to deep fry them in batches.

Dipping sauce:

2 C red bell peppers seeded and chopped 
1 C sugar
1/2 C white wine vinegar
2 t curshed red pepper flakes
2 t fresh ginger, chopped fine or grated
salt to taste.

1 T cornstarch
1 T water

Simmer first 5 ingredients in saucepan over medium-hi heat for 4 - 5 minutes; season w/ salt to taste and puree (I use an imersion blender).

Add cornstarch/water combo and simmer till thickened (about 2 minutes) chill before serving.

*CAUTION* This recipe is addictive...highly addictive - and can lead to pleading and whining from friends and family.


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

OOPS, that's the one that I found on the old thread,Here's the one I found on the net for red lobster..




*Red Lobster Parrot Bay Coconut Shrimp *

Ease of Cooking: Advanced Cooking 
Serving Size: varies 

Notes: 
Red Lobster makes the best coconut shrimp. The best part of this dish is the delightful Pina Colada sauce that goes with it. 


1/2 lb. Large Shrimp (butterfly the shrimp) 
1 C. Sweetened Coconut Fakes 
1 C. Plain Bread Crumbs 
1/4 C. Corn Starch (mix with coconut and bread crumbs) 
1/2 C. Pina Colada Mix 
3 Tbs. Captain Morgan Spiced Rum 
1 Tbs. Powder Sugar 
1/2 C. Corn Starch 
Vegetable for deep frying 

Mix bread crumbs, 1/4 cup cornstarch, and coconut in a deep bowl and set aside. Combine Pina Colada mix, powder sugar and Rum in a small mixing bowl and set aside. 

Place 1/2 cup corn starch in a separate bowl. Heat oil for deep frying. Oil is ready for frying shrimp with it reaches 375 degrees. 

Coat shrimp first in corn starch, then into the Pina Colada mix, then dust shrimp in bread crumbs, coconut mixture. Second coating place back into Pina Colada mix, then again into coconut, and then the bread crumb mixture. Place prepared shrimp carefully into hot oil. Fry until golden brown, remove from fryer and drain. 

*Red Lobster Pina Colada Dipping Sauce* 

Notes: 
This goes perfectly with the Red Lobster Parrot Bay Shrimp. 

1 C. Pina Colada Mix (Major Peters mix was used) 
1/4 C. Water 
2 Tbs. Crush Pineapple (drained) 
1 Tbs. + 1 tsp. Sweetened Coconut Flakes 
3 Tbs. + 1 tsp. Powder Sugar 
1+1/2 tsp. Corn Starch 
3 tsp. Cold Water 

Mix Pina Colada, water, crush pineapple, coconut, and powder sugar in a sauce pan. Heat on medium low temperature until sauce begins to simmer, stirring frequently. Let mixture simmer slowly 10 - 12 minutes. Mix corn starch and water together, add to sauce and blend well. Let mixture simmer for 3 - 5 minutes longer while stirring during and after adding cornstarch. Remove from heat and bring to room temperature. Sauce is served at room temperature with Parrot Bay Coconut Shrimp and Parrot Bay Rum Shrimp.


----------



## texasgirl (May 15, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> OOPS, that's the one that I found on the old thread,Here's the one I found on the net for red lobster..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

For anyone that is interested, this stuff was GOOOOD!!!
All of it, the shrimp and the pineapple sauce. I made it tonight for my sons 18th b-day. OMG my baby is 18 
Anyway, this recipe is now TNT.


----------

